# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ku mund te mesoj per kulturen turke?

## zaki94

a ka mundsi dikush mem nimu du me prezantu per kulturen turke a ka dikush prej jush ?

----------


## JuliusB

ca do me bo ee ?

----------


## zaki94

prezantim e me duhet per kulturen turke,traditat,veshja,ushqimi,turizmi etj.

----------


## Wordless

Kulturë, Turqit ?!  :perqeshje:  Kultura e tyre është një mix i përbërë (ose thënë më mirë) e importuar nga bashkimi i popullatave të ndryshme, nga shtete të ndryshme në një popull të vetëm, atë që njohim sot " populli Turk". dmth, kultura Turke është një mix kulturash Arabe, Ruse, Mongole, Bullgare, Shqipëtare, Serbe, Greke etj. Falë këtyre popujve Turqia sot ka një identitet !! Gjithsesi, Turqia ka mbledhur gjakun më mizor që mbartnin popujt e tjerë. Jo më kot historikun e sajë e ka të mbushur me luftra e gjakderdhje, por më e keqja qëndron se akoma nuk është cilivizuar, por e ka akoma mëndjen për luftra.

----------


## drague

do te sygjeroja imam bajalldi.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po deshe ndonje statistike o histori te pergjithshme,tip enciklopedike,mund te shkrujm nai gjo.(Pak,se jan italisht...)

Edhe fotokopjet ketu nuk u postokan.

----------


## zaki94

mua me duhet per traditat,zaoknet,veshja per kto me duhen informacion

----------


## user010

Turkish Economy
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Economy.htm

Turkish Education System
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Education.htm

Health Services in Turkey
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Health.htm

Turkish Language
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Language.htm

Religion and Secularity
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Religion.htm

Political Structure of Turkey
http://www.enjoyturkey.com/info/facts/Politics.htm

Culture of Turkey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_Turkey

Turkey Customs and Traditions
http://www.bhagavat.org.uk/turkey/tu...traditions.pdf

Turkish Culture 
http://www.turkishculture.org/

----------

zaki94 (30-11-2014)

----------


## zaki94

user010 faleminderit shum vlla kam edhe nje pytje tjeter flamuri i turqis cka karakterizon ngjyra e kuqe simboli hena me ket yllin edhe mjafton flm shum per kto se mke kry pun

----------


## user010

Me sa kuptoj nuk ka nje version te vetem per flamurin, pra besoj se nuk arrin te konsiderosh vetem nje version.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Turkey

http://www.habermonitor.com/en/haber...istory/111082/

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...flag-of-Turkey

http://www.turkeyforyou.com/turkey_turkish_flag_origin



Kurse kjo faqe greke http://blogs.sch.gr/lambrosbouk/2009/11/26/108/ ka nje tjeter version, paraqet kete monedh http://blogs.sch.gr/lambrosbouk/file...no-nomisma.png te qytetit te lasht grek bizant pra para ardhjes te tuqrve, gjithsesi thot se turqit e gjeten dhe e mbajten ate symbol.


Perkthimi i faqes me google translate dhe pak permiresim, nga kompjuterat mar vesh jo nga historia, pra mos mu  drejtoni mua ne qoft se kjo faqe nuk flet te verteten.




> Flamuri turk, dhe "simbol kombëtar" korrespondues i turqve, vjen nga një simbol i Bizantit, konkretisht te qyteti të lashtë grek "Bizant", i cili gjendej atje ku sot eshte Konstandinopoja.
> 
> Kjo shenje/symbol, e cila është shumë e lashtë dhe është gjetur si një simbol kulti i perëndeshës Hecuba (ekavi-εκάβη), u bë një simbol i qytetit te bizantit kur Filipi, babai i Aleksandrit të Madh, u përpoq për të marre këtë qytet, dhe një natë me re, dërgoi luftëtarë (nen nje operacion komando) te kalojn muret, per te rrezuar qytetin. Papritmas, hëna u shfaq, sulmuesit u ben te dukshem, dhe sulmi i filipit u perballua .... Që atëherë, me qe kjo u konsiderua si një ndihmë hyjnore ndaj qytetit, kjo shenje me siper u bë një simbol i qytetit të Bizantit.
> 
> Prej andej qëndroi tradiocionalisht si një simbol dhe i Kostandinopojës, e gjeti kete simbol dhe Muhamed Pushtuesi (dhe pasardhesit e tij), dhe sic ai perdori gjithcka qe gjeti ne  Perandorin Bizantine perdori dhe kete simbol duke e ber simbol te perandoris osmane, keshtu ngeli si nje simbol mysliman. E mbajti kete simbol për të dhënë ton perandorak në pushtimin plackitesh-osman.

----------

zaki94 (01-12-2014)

----------

